# TurtleNeck fly sheets. Reviews?



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I just bought one this summer for my mare. I would love it except it is too big for her. Even though it is too big for her the elastic in the shoulders really help keep the sheet from dropping down too far and rubbing. It seems to be well made. I will order one again in the future but a few sizes smaller. lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I haven't used their fly sheets but their blankets are 2nd to none. Pricey but made of iron and stay new looking for years, and they fit everything from an Arab to a big shouldered QH. If their fly sheets are anything like their blankets, I'd buy one in a minute.


----------

